# Smoke



## EightyFive (Jul 22, 2010)

Equipment and a lot of other shots are here:  Smoke | Time Capture


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 22, 2010)

I like them.  Maybe mess around with different colored lights?  Blue or red?  Nice job!  The first one almost has the curvature of a woman's body.


----------



## EightyFive (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks.. It's incense smoke and the light is made with two flashes, a 550ex and a 430ex I in the right position to light only the smoke and not the background. The colour was given by the reflection and the one with white background is an inversion of colours in PP.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 26, 2010)

Very nice tones in those.  Almost looks completely PS generated!

I think the top pic could use a tighter crop.


----------



## TMWallace (Jul 26, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> The first one almost has the curvature of a woman's body.



haha...i thought the same thing when I first saw it, but thought that if I posted it everyone would think I'm crazy.


----------



## EightyFive (Jul 27, 2010)

TMWallace said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > The first one almost has the curvature of a woman's body.
> ...



haha!! It's true it looks like that  thanks!


----------



## EightyFive (Jul 27, 2010)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Very nice tones in those.  Almost looks completely PS generated!
> 
> I think the top pic could use a tighter crop.



thanks for the suggest and .. it's totally a photograph only with a bit of colors correction in pw


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 27, 2010)

EightyFive said:


> .. it's totally a photograph only with a bit of colors correction in pw


 

Thats why it rocks.


----------



## EightyFive (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Neil S. (Jul 27, 2010)

OO I have been wanting to try shooting smoke.

I like #1, good job :thumbup:


----------



## EightyFive (Jul 28, 2010)

thanks Neil! Anyway Ive to retry to improve more the focus and contrast.


----------

